# Carbide Tool Random Drawing GIVEAWAY, Last one i promise



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, so I was cleaning out my garage last night, and I found 4 brand new carbide cutters that I forgot I had. So I figured this would be a great opportunity to make another random drawing giveaway. I don’t have a record of how many people here actually have the tools that I have made, so this giveaway may be one that will be a dead end if there are not enough participants.

Item being given away : ½ square shaft, 12” long with an 18mm Carbide cutter, you must make your own handle.
Rules.
1: must post here stating that you are interested.
2: Any one can participate. must have atleast 25 posts though. 
3: in your post you must select a number from the list, first come first serve, so if you pick a number that has already been picked, you will not be entered and must pick a new number. One per participant
4: Winner will need to pay for shipping. $5.10 within the US, I will ship international, but winner responsible for shipping..
5: winner must post photo of the handle he/she turns for this tool. “ members don’t follow this rule, so I ask that the winner does”
6: no deadline, the drawing will end once all numbers have been taken.

Once again, if there is not a good response to this giveaway, I will close it.

1.oldmacnut
2. BigJoe16
3.DaveTTC
4. preacherman
5. 65Baja
6.PhilipCollier
7. Bond3737
8.davidpensfan87
9.J Thomas
10.ghost5

*Special note :* I have been using my personal chuck in my woodworking class, and bringing the chuck to class and home all the time is beginning to be annoying, so the other 3 tools are for sale to go twords a new chuck for my class, the sale price will be $30 including shipping. Cutter and shaft, during this giveaway


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

SHWEEEEET! Alright Im tired of everyone braggin about these things gotta find out what all the hype is about. Ill take number seven please. have enjoyed watching these givaways Thanks Rus.
Bond


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Ok, see how I go this time. My first ever carbide cutter may be the result of number 

3

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> SHWEEEEET! Alright Im tired of everyone braggin about these things gotta find out what all the hype is about. Ill take number seven please. have enjoyed watching these givaways Thanks Rus.
> Bond


If you win, you will love it, nothing but great response on these.. :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Ok, see how I go this time. My first ever carbide cutter may be the result of number
> 
> 3
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


This could be your chance... :yes:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I'll take number... Oh wait. I'm all stocked up on these! :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> I'll take number... Oh wait. I'm all stocked up on these! :thumbsup:


 No reason why you cant have two ...:laughing:


----------



## davidpensfan87 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll take number 8 please and thank you. If I win it, where do I send the shipping?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

davidpensfan87 said:


> I'll take number 8 please and thank you. If I win it, where do I send the shipping?


the winner will get a PM with payment instructions.. :yes:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

your a good guy rusdemka:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Ill take a number six if still open.

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

PhilipCollier said:


> Ill take a number six if still open.
> 
> PCollier -the forever rookie-


#6 is yours


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> your a good guy rusdemka:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


What can i say, i like giving stuff away,, :yes:
i always think, what goes around comes around,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

What the heck Russ.. I've seen a lot of fine turnings from your tools.
Maybe one of them would give me a tad more confidence.
I'll go for #9 please & thanx.
..Jon..


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

J Thomas said:


> What the heck Russ.. I've seen a lot of fine turnings from your tools.
> Maybe one of them would give me a tad more confidence.
> I'll go for #9 please & thanx.
> ..Jon..


:thumbsup:


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Can I have #5 please?


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Can I get a number 4?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

3 more spots, this is quicker than I thought it would go... Awesome


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice your doing this again. It wouldn't be fair for me to play. I don't have a lathe.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Love the way you can edit a post. In this case you're putting our names next to the numbers. 

My last check I think 
1
2 
10
Are left
I will be making my handle from Lemon Sented Gum if I win.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Nice your doing this again. It wouldn't be fair for me to play. I don't have a lathe.


Guess it would be cheating for you to go in for someone else lol, yeah the rules were posting a pic of the handle you make - bit hard without a lathe to make a turned handle.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Nice your doing this again. It wouldn't be fair for me to play. I don't have a lathe.


It's all fair if your planning on it 
But then there is a rule on the handle showing


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Love the way you can edit a post. In this case you're putting our names next to the numbers.
> 
> My last check I think
> 1
> ...


That's right....


----------



## dognobbler (Sep 18, 2012)

I would like to be in this but I don't post often and only a new member. Ah well.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh I will for sure enter myself in this. :yes:

My broke butt needs all it can not afford.

I just got some Bloodwood, Lacewood, Bubinga from Dave, willing to bet that'll make some nice handles......


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> Oh I will for sure enter myself in this. :yes:
> 
> My broke butt needs all it can not afford.
> 
> I just got some Bloodwood, Lacewood, Bubinga from Dave, willing to bet that'll make some nice handles......


Sweet, 1,2 or 10?
Rule #3..... Make sure you respond before the numbers are taken


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

dognobbler said:


> I would like to be in this but I don't post often and only a new member. Ah well.


Sorry, I have to follow the rules to ne fair to everybody...


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for doing all these giveaways! I am very interested in this. I haven't used a carbide yet and would love too. 

How about #2


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> Thanks for doing all these giveaways! I am very interested in this. I haven't used a carbide yet and would love too.
> 
> How about #2


You got it..


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I hope oldmacnut will respond with his number, I have to follow my own rules, you must select a number......


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Can I have #10?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ghost5 said:


> Can I have #10?


You got it....


Man I hope oldmacnut will respond


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

There's only one left right? I would think he gets it by default. Slops!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> There's only one left right? I would think he gets it by default. Slops!


Well, I guess, but I can't tell if he was serious or not, ill put him on and wait for him to respond... If he passes ill give someone else a chance...


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Well, I guess, but I can't tell if he was serious or not, ill put him on and wait for him to respond... If he passes ill give someone else a chance...


I just sent him a PM giving him heads up, one can only try

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm going to the garage and put a finish on the pepper mill I turned last night, and let this sit for a little bit, get the anticipation running high. Lol


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Wasn't gonna enter but why not. Put me down as number 1!


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Ill take 1 

sorry, I was distracted at the time, but yes, I did want to be entered, so if #1 is avaliable def put me in.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Give it oldmac, count me out. He needs em more than I do.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Give it oldmac, count me out. He needs em more than I do.


Ok, its your call...


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

And the winner is DaveTTC

PM me your address and i will get you the shipping cost...


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

shipping to australia might be high:laughing::laughing:
congrats dave:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Can't wait. Hope shipping is reasonable 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Can't wait. Hope shipping is reasonable
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I got your address, ill let you know when I'm done in the garage here


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Can't wait. Hope shipping is reasonable
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Dave, shipping to Australia in an international flat rate envelope is $17 usd... 
That is a lot, I never shipped anything outside us before...


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Congrats Dave! :clap:

And good show Dusty. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Wait, Dave is an Aussie?. Cool.

Yeah Shipping to AU might be a bit on the wow side.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I'll post a review as soon as I put it thru its paces.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrats Dave. Make something really cool with it!

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> I got your address, ill let you know when I'm done in the garage here


They have addresses in Australia. Lol
Way to go Dave.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for participating, it was fun, especially for the winner :thumbsup:

I still have 3 of these tools left for sale at $30 including shipping to the US, i normally sell them for 45. Cutter included I dont think you will get them this cheap anywere.. hope i get rid of them soon..:icon_cool:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

This will be my first carbide cutter, can they be sharpened, and how do you go about it.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> This will be my first carbide cutter, can they be sharpened, and how do you go about it.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I have heard of people sharpening them, with a diamond hone I'm sure u can, I havnt yet,


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

DaveTTC said:


> This will be my first carbide cutter, can they be sharpened, and how do you go about it.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Best not to IMO ... it needs a diamond wheel, and some serious dust control (carbide dust is *nasty*).

You can rotate the insert to move a fresh section into the cutting zone (start by marking a dot on it so you've got a reference point) as it dulls, but save the new edge for finishing cuts, use the spent portion for roughing.

The inserts themselves would be very cheap to mail -- if you can't get them in Oz and can't get a US seller to mail them to you, I'll gladly receive and forward them to you.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Best not to IMO ... it needs a diamond wheel, and some serious dust control (carbide dust is nasty).
> 
> You can rotate the insert to move a fresh section into the cutting zone (start by marking a dot on it so you've got a reference point) as it dulls, but save the new edge for finishing cuts, use the spent portion for roughing.
> 
> The inserts themselves would be very cheap to mail -- if you can't get them in Oz and can't get a US seller to mail them to you, I'll gladly receive and forward them to you.


Thx for that, I'll check into it and find out about costing.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I would like to do another random number for a second winner, but would like the winner to also pay for the material on this one plus the shipping, so total would be $12 to the US. the cutter will still be included for free,i got them in bulk. and the labor time is my gift to you. 
what do you guys think?? I dont really dont gain anything on these tools, just the joy of knowing that people that cant buy expensive tools will have a chance to get one, just like i did...

Dave, you are out for this drawing


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

I would go for that. 

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

PhilipCollier said:


> I would go for that.
> 
> PCollier -the forever rookie-


ok, cool, ill wait for atleast 2 more people to say GO, then i will post the winner of the second tool...
this time it will be 1-9 random number...


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

GO!:laughing:

Put me down for #5 again.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

65BAJA said:


> GO!:laughing:
> 
> Put me down for #5 again.


:laughing: numbers are the same....:yes:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> I would like to do another random number for a second winner, but would like the winner to also pay for the material on this one plus the shipping, so total would be $12 to the US. the cutter will still be included for free,i got them in bulk. and the labor time is my gift to you.
> what do you guys think?? I dont really dont gain anything on these tools, just the joy of knowing that people that cant buy expensive tools will have a chance to get one, just like i did...
> 
> Dave, you are out for this drawing


That would be great!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, second winner is #6,, if you pass, let me know and i will pick another winner, but im sure you wont... 

Ok, this is the last one im giving away, i wont make any money giving them away :laughing:

send me a PM with your address. my paypal address is [email protected] please send as to a friend to avoid fees please..


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Toss me in the event again, same #1 for me.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> Toss me in the event again, same #1 for me.


 looks like you wrote this as i was posting the winner :icon_smile:.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Missed it by that >1< much! Doh!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

65BAJA said:


> Missed it by that >1< much! Doh!


 Thats close.....:yes:


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you...the tool will get a nice handle and be put to good use...i just paypaled ya. thanks again.

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

PhilipCollier said:


> Thank you...the tool will get a nice handle and be put to good use...i just paypaled ya. thanks again.
> 
> PCollier -the forever rookie-


Got it, both of these will go out tuesday, machine shop it doing some renovation this weekend


----------



## DTM65 (Jul 16, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Sorry, I have to follow the rules to ne fair to everybody...



I'm just a little confused here. You say you have to follow the rules and the first winner was DaveTTC and you were going to have a second drawing. Here is where it gets confusing, Dave can't be in the drawing cause he's already won so you set your counter from 1 to 9.
OK that left out Ghost5 and that put Dave TTC in at #3 so Dave had a chance on the 2nd drawing but Ghost5 didn't. So how is that fair?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DTM65 said:


> I'm just a little confused here. You say you have to follow the rules and the first winner was DaveTTC and you were going to have a second drawing. Here is where it gets confusing, Dave can't be in the drawing cause he's already won so you set your counter from 1 to 9.
> OK that left out Ghost5 and that put Dave TTC in at #3 so Dave had a chance on the 2nd drawing but Ghost5 didn't. So how is that fair?


That's a good observation my friend and I just realized how that would be unfair, and I didn't do it intentionaly. 

Ghost5, my opologies, I didn't realize that my unplanned second giveaway would leave someone out, if you feel unfairly treated please let me know and I will make it right...

And why did no one else bring this up?????


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> That's a good observation my friend and I just realized how that would be unfair, and I didn't do it intentionaly.
> 
> Ghost5, my opologies, I didn't realize that my unplanned second giveaway would leave someone out, if you feel unfairly treated please let me know and I will make it right...
> 
> And why did no one else bring this up?????


I just saw the second give away I have been busy. Well yeah I would have liked to be in but since I don't win stuff it really doesn't matter. It was an oversight not intentional so can't say I was unfairly treated. In fact the only thing I won in last couple of years I got stiffed on so no big deal I guess. Might just have to buy the last one :smile:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ghost5 said:


> I just saw the second give away I have been busy. Well yeah I would have liked to be in but since I don't win stuff it really doesn't matter. It was an oversight not intentional so can't say I was unfairly treated. In fact the only thing I won in last couple of years I got stiffed on so no big deal I guess. Might just have to buy the last one :smile:


Great, now I feel even worse


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Great, now I feel even worse


:laughing::laughing: Dang sorry didn't mean to make you feel worse. I think we have it all worked out now:thumbsup:.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok guys, tools went out today, 
Dave, your will take 6-10 days,,


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Ok guys, tools went out today,
> Dave, your will take 6-10 days,,


Can't wait to put it thru its paces.

Seeings as you work with steel, how easy would it be to make a barrel trimmer with changeable square carbide tips, removable shaft on a 2 morse taper. And what would you charge.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Can't wait to put it thru its paces.
> 
> Seeings as you work with steel, how easy would it be to make a barrel trimmer with changeable square carbide tips, removable shaft on a 2 morse taper. And what would you charge.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


That's way out of what I can do with steel, but sounds like would be a usefully tool, my barrel trimmer has a hard time staying Sharp... But I'm going to look into it.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> That's way out of what I can do with steel, but sounds like would be a usefully tool, my barrel trimmer has a hard time staying Sharp... But I'm going to look into it.


I been thinking about it for a while, I know someone else who might be able to do it, I could do one out of wood just don't know how long it would last.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> I been thinking about it for a while, I know someone else who might be able to do it, I could do one out of wood just don't know how long it would last.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Your talking about a pen barrel trimmer right??


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Your talking about a pen barrel trimmer right??


Yes

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Rus!

PCollier -the forever rookie-


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, im all out of the tools now, so if you want one, just ask, i wont be advertising them or have a listing. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Hey there Rus, I'm onto someone for a prototype barrel trimmer. I need to source some carbide cutters, any suggestions where.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Hey there Rus, I'm onto someone for a prototype barrel trimmer. I need to source some carbide cutters, any suggestions where.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I buy my square cutters on eBay for $6. I need to find the cite that has then cheaper, but they require you buy in bulk... I'll get back to you... Remind me if I take too long


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Ok will do.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I saw a site in a thread some months ago. It may have been this one.

This is the home page.

Click on "Inserts" on the left. A large selection.

Looking at the round ones for an example. Sold in packs of 10, but not very expensive, about the cost to ship to AU.

http://carbidedepot.com/


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I saw a site in a thread some months ago. It may have been this one.
> 
> This is the home page.
> 
> ...


Dave, these are not the same ones, I think if you want the cupped version this is the source, ill find the woodworking carbide source, they don't have the round once thought..


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Hmm. Which ones are used for woodturning? I see they have round ones in 7*, 11*, and 15*.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

65BAJA said:


> Hmm. Which ones are used for woodturning? I see they have round ones in 7*, 11*, and 15*.


I think 35 deg, I have the link at home somewere, its a different company, ill post it here, but they are cheaper than wc, I just don't know how they compare quality wise...


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I did find a page at Carbide Depot which is specific to wood turning. Only the round style.

http://www.carbidedepot.com/wood-turning.htm


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I did find a page at Carbide Depot which is specific to wood turning. Only the round style.
> 
> http://www.carbidedepot.com/wood-turning.htm


 
Dave, not sure about these either, ive heard of people say that they are cupped like the hunter cutter.., unless you change the screw, mine has the tapered head..
here is the source for square and radius cutters..
http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/carbide-insert-knives.html

and i think there is another one, ill keep looking...


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Dave, not sure about these either, ive heard of people say that they are cupped like the hunter cutter.., unless you change the screw, mine has the tapered head..
> here is the source for square and radius cutters..
> http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/carbide-insert-knives.html
> 
> and i think there is another one, ill keep looking...


This could be why I remember the site. My first carbide tool is the Hunter Hercules, I was probably looking for less expensive inserts.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Thx Dave & Rus, I'll look up the sites you listed. Can you use metal cutters for wood?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

So from Daves link I found the square cutters in this link

http://www.carbidedepot.com/Dynamiclanding.aspx?CategoryID=4286

My question is which shape cutter do you think would be best for end grain if using in a barrel trimmer for pen blanks

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Thx Dave & Rus, I'll look up the sites you listed. Can you use metal cutters for wood?
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Yes, I watched a video of a metal lathe turning a wooden mandrel to be used for metal spinning.

The cutter was a "V" shape. It cut easily, but the point of the "V" left a horrible finish. The person had to do a lot of sanding afterwards.

So the shape can impact the quality of the cut.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> So from Daves link I found the square cutters in this link
> 
> http://www.carbidedepot.com/Dynamiclanding.aspx?CategoryID=4286
> 
> ...


I do not - yet - have experience with square cutters.

My first carbide tool is the Hunter Hercules, a round somewhat hollow cutter.

The second was Rus's round carbide cutter.

In addition to the shape of the cutter, is the angle it makes with the wood.

The Hercules is slanted downward. I have had very good results in face grain and end grain.

I have not used Rus's tool enough yet to know its turning characteristics.

I would expect that if the cutter is sharp, you will get a good surface whether round or square.

The Hercules also allows me to rub the bevel, which helps with smoothing the cut surface, face or end grain.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Dave, not sure about these either, ive heard of people say that they are cupped like the hunter cutter.., unless you change the screw, mine has the tapered head..
> here is the source for square and radius cutters..
> http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/carbide-insert-knives.html
> 
> and i think there is another one, ill keep looking...


This is good site, I'll check out the other one too if you find it

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

*Preemptive handle turning.*

I may not have won the give away but after using a easy wood rougher I've decided to pick up a couple of RD's tools. I made this handle out of maple tonight. It's 16 3/4" long. That's the most I could fit in lathe. I'll use it for the full size square bit. I'll make another tomorrow night out of cherry maybe for the round tip. Or I have some Zebrawood I might use instead.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

65BAJA said:


> I may not have won the give away but after using a easy wood rougher I've decided to pick up a couple of RD's tools. I made this handle out of maple tonight. I'll use it for the full size square bit. I'll make another tomorrow night out of cherry maybe for the round tip. Or I have some Zebrawood I might use instead.


:thumbsup: looks like you are ready for the tools, I went ahead and ordered the material for all 5 of your tools today.... Lol,


----------

